# Fish Specs



## selvan777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Where is your favorite site that tells the needs of mostly peaceful community fish?

I've been googling it and have so far found this one to start but it lacks to detail the type of plant say a cardinal especially likes:
Freshwater Fish, Aquarium Fish, Freshwater Tropical Profiles


----------



## Eggy (Nov 21, 2009)

Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish - Main Page

Gallary of fish and specs salt water and fresh
Plant and coral specs
Sell products and recommends books to buy


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

I like this one.

Tropical Fish, Freshwater Fish for the Aquarium, Fish Information and Fish Pictures


----------

